# Does anyone have a newt?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I always wanted a newt... a friend of mine had a fire belly newt...

Does anyone have one? I would like to see pics if you do


----------



## misterBetta22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Does this have to do with bettas? Anyways here:


----------

